# What does this mean. We have arching of the back. UPDATE NEWER UPDATE



## terrilhb (Jun 30, 2011)

I think this is a sign. If I am wrong please let me know. Sara is standing funny with her back arched. And she is walking kind of funny. No discharge yet? I keep looking. But none yet. I just wanted to share. Scince I did not miscalculate she should be going within the next 6 or 7 days. I am getting so excited I can not stand it. Hers and my 1st baby. Oh the excitement is going to kill me.   I am seeing a little goo now. Oh I am so excited. Oh I can not stand it.


----------



## vegaburm (Jun 30, 2011)

What are her ligaments like?


----------



## PattySh (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like she is getting the kid(s) into position. Keep an eye on her she may go early. Both of my firsttimers this year had  no discharge until delivery. Carmen who is a little alpineX did alot of arching her back and delivered right after. Good luck, hope you have an easy delivery.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think they are there. I don't feel anything. I am so excited.


----------



## vegaburm (Jun 30, 2011)

If you don't feel ligaments I'd say today is probably the day! Arching the back usually means sheis having contractions. You should have kids soon!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck, i'll be waiting for babie pictures


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 30, 2011)

Best of luck!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## lilhill (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## elevan (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Mzyla (Jun 30, 2011)

Crossing fingers for easy delivery!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry I did not get back on yesterday. It turned into the craziest day of all. Sara is still arching her back some. Their is a little discharge and I have seen what I think is a milky substance leaking from her teats. So we are still waiting. We had a dog attack yesterday. On my smallest male. It was crazy as all get out. 1 minute all was fine and than some dog was on my Charlie. It got his ear and his side. Not bad. I thought it was cause their was blood everywhere. Turned out it was my blood.  Better me than him. I still can not believe it. I had nothing by me to hit the dog. Don't know where it came from. I was standing there with my Charlie turned around and a dog had what I thought at the time was his throat. I kicked the hell out of the dog. And he would not let go. I got bit when I grabbed his jaw to make him let go. (I know dumb) Some how I got knocked to the ground and I don't know if I was kicked or stepped on. His brother Tack came after the dog. The girls ran and hid thank God. (My dogs were in the house cause Sara seemed agitated with them around.) Finally got the dog off. As I ran to the house to get my dogs he ran off. It was my bad I thought I had locked the gate behind me but it was cracked. Charlie is eating and drinking. He is skittish of course. So a little more TLC. But doing well. I cleaned the wounds and put neosporin on them. So he is good. And I ended up with a nasty bite on my left index finger, jammed knuckle on right hand. Lots of bruises and hurt back. But my goat is safe. From know on my dogs on outside of goat fence until Sara gives birth and gun with me when out there. Lesson learned. Of course I got yelled at by my husband for 1st being out there without dogs and than for jumping into the middle of it all. I tried to explain to him I did not think about it when it happened I just knew I had to save my baby. I know dumb but all is well that ends well.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 1, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Sorry I did not get back on yesterday. It turned into the craziest day of all. Sara is still arching her back some. Their is a little discharge and I have seen what I think is a milky substance leaking from her teats. So we are still waiting. We had a dog attack yesterday. On my smallest male. It was crazy as all get out. 1 minute all was fine and than some dog was on my Charlie. It got his ear and his side. Not bad. I thought it was cause their was blood everywhere. Turned out it was my blood.  Better me than him. I still can not believe it. I had nothing by me to hit the dog. Don't know where it came from. I was standing there with my Charlie turned around and a dog had what I thought at the time was his throat. I kicked the hell out of the dog. And he would not let go. I got bit when I grabbed his jaw to make him let go. (I know dumb) Some how I got knocked to the ground and I don't know if I was kicked or stepped on. His brother Tack came after the dog. The girls ran and hid thank God. (My dogs were in the house cause Sara seemed agitated with them around.) Finally got the dog off. As I ran to the house to get my dogs he ran off. It was my bad I thought I had locked the gate behind me but it was cracked. Charlie is eating and drinking. He is skittish of course. So a little more TLC. But doing well. I cleaned the wounds and put neosporin on them. So he is good. And I ended up with a nasty bite on my left index finger, jammed knuckle on right hand. Lots of bruises and hurt back. But my goat is safe. From know on my dogs on outside of goat fence until Sara gives birth and gun with me when out there. Lesson learned. Of course I got yelled at by my husband for 1st being out there without dogs and than for jumping into the middle of it all. I tried to explain to him I did not think about it when it happened I just knew I had to save my baby. I know dumb but all is well that ends well.


Your going to need to go to a DR!!!! what of that dog had rabies???!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear bout the dog.  I am glad everyone is alright.  Was the dog yours?  Do you know who's it was?  I agree you need to see about the bite.  Once rabies starts to show symptoms there is nothing they can do.  

I hope all is well with your doe.  Keep us posted!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 1, 2011)

No it was not my dog. I had mine locked up because they were acting fidgety just like all the goats. I guess Sara getting so close has everyone on edge. Everyone just wanted to keep smelling and licking Sara. So I put the dogs up. Should have just left them outside the fence. But can not change what is done. I just made an appoitment. Cause my hubby is not happy. He wants me to get checked out. I feel fine but if it will keep him quiet I will go. A cut and bruised heal. I don't know who's dog it was. But it better not come back again. I am just glad that it was not worse. That all my goats are fine.


----------



## vegaburm (Jul 1, 2011)

unfortunately they can't test you to see if there is a rabies issue. If they or you can find the dog and wither find it's vacc record or have it tested (which means killing it) or observe behavior of the dog, then you can see if there is a rabies issue, but if it all an unknown then your doctor will likely recommend a rabies round, even though rabies is actually very rare in cats and dogs in the US. The round means about 7 shots over a 30 day period. (ie big pain in the neck) 

wish you luck on that. 

I Imagine you will be triple checking that gate latch from now on...as will the rest of us reading this story.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

Omigosh, I am so glad you are okay other than, yeah, probably needing to do the rabies series, which I'd have agree with-I got nailed by a crazy wild stray cat once and was super lucky enough to catch it and get it tested (no rabies but they still put it down since it attacked the cage every time someone approached it).

Sounds like you might have some cutie kids soon though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 1, 2011)

,  don't be stubborn about the rabies shots. It isn't worth the risk.


----------



## vegaburm (Jul 1, 2011)

@ melissa, the ONLY way to test an animal for rabies is to put it down. They have to have brain tissue to test. Unless there is something new out there that I don't know....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

You are right-I imagine they must have observed her or something.  I didn't see the cat after dropping it off at the office-just got a phone call back, and I think it was at least a week later, saying that the cat didn't have rabies but had been put down.  I wonder if they were just being gentle about it now that I think about it.  They probably put it down, checked it, and then called me.


----------



## vegaburm (Jul 1, 2011)

lol. That's probably true!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 1, 2011)

I was out today and saw the dog that came and attacked my goat and me. I went up to the house and talked to the owner. They were actually really nice. They offered to pay my doctor visit. But I told them I go to the military hospital not to worry about it. They felt really bad. The dog escaped after their child opened the door accidently. They came down and checked on my poor Charlie.  Went to the doctor and they put me on an antibiotic. They did not take the dog from them because they had proof of the rabie shots. Hopefully it does not happen again. Cause it will not walk away again. I do not like to hurt any animal but can not tolerate my animals being hurt either. Still no baby. I know she is waiting till this weekend till everyone leaves and I am home alone.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 1, 2011)

.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 1, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I was out today and saw the dog that came and attacked my goat and me. I went up to the house and talked to the owner. They were actually really nice. They offered to pay my doctor visit. But I told them I go to the military hospital not to worry about it. They felt really bad. The dog escaped after their child opened the door accidently. They came down and checked on my poor Charlie.  Went to the doctor and they put me on an antibiotic. They did not take the dog from them because they had proof of the rabie shots. Hopefully it does not happen again. Cause it will not walk away again. I do not like to hurt any animal but can not tolerate my animals being hurt either. Still no baby. I know she is waiting till this weekend till everyone leaves and I am home alone.


Good, glad you found out that it has been vax'd....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

Whew,  that is great news!  Can't wait to hear back on your kids now-good luck!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 2, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I was out today and saw the dog that came and attacked my goat and me. I went up to the house and talked to the owner. They were actually really nice. They offered to pay my doctor visit. But I told them I go to the military hospital not to worry about it. They felt really bad. The dog escaped after their child opened the door accidently. They came down and checked on my poor Charlie.  Went to the doctor and they put me on an antibiotic. They did not take the dog from them because they had proof of the rabie shots. Hopefully it does not happen again. Cause it will not walk away again. I do not like to hurt any animal but can not tolerate my animals being hurt either. Still no baby. I know she is waiting till this weekend till everyone leaves and I am home alone.


If you told the military hospital where the dog was from, and you like the people who own the dog, you might want to tell them that the military (tricare) typically sues the homeowners insurance without ever saying anything to you...


----------

